# Whats everyones favorite 22



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just thinking which 22 I own that I like the best, and came to the conclusion it is my Remington Nylon Apache Black 22, I think it was my first 22 that I bought in the early 70's, I dont know how many squirrels Ive shot with that rifle, now my son had it out in the field today, the gun is so light its a pleasure to carry and still deadly. Just wondering what everyones favorite might be ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I owned a few 22's, semi auto and bolt action through my teenage years but never really had a rifle that I truly liked. Got married at age 22, saw the Ruger 10-22 and bought one immediately even though I couldn't afford it. The dealer I bought it from set it aside and allowed me to make weekly payments on it. I guess that was around 48+/- years ago. I still have the Ruger, and though I don't shoot it much anymore I continue to enjoy it as much as when it was new.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

CZ 452 American.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

For accuracy I like my Ruger 10-22 with a trigger job. For nostalgia I like my Sears Ranger 103(B?) (Marlin model 25n made for Sears). It was given to me by my wife's grandfather. It is accurate, just not in the same class as the Ruger. It is squirrel head accurate out to 40+ yards all day. Just not hole for hole like the 10-22. Had a S&W 22S with a 7 inch barrel that I liked, but the wife doesn't like pistols in the house. *Sigh*.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Definitely it would be my Ruger Mark II pistol. My old time friend had his (MK I) for 40+ years and it still shot like a dream. There are so many uses for it I can't begin to list them all.

Rifle- I would second the Marlin 25. Just a good down to earth, reliable and accurate 22. Unlike Huntinbull, my Marlin out shoots my 10-22 any day.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

For rifles, it would be my Remington 552 BDL Speedmaster. I nearly sold it when I got laid off, but couldn't bring myself to do it, and I am glad I didn't.

For pistols, they're all gone but my H&R Sportsman 999 revolver. I had no problem parting with my Buckmark when I got laid off, but I just can't bring myself to part with this revolver.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My favorite .22 rifle is an old Stevens single-shot rifle with iron sights. It was my Dad's first gun. He bought it when he was a young boy. I'm guessing that the gun's about 65 years old by now. It's original - except that someone else had used his gun and broken the Bolt Lever off many years ago - and my Dad got a Gunsmith to create another one in it's place (which makes the gun look a lot better). My Dad wanted me to have it - after his death. It has a couple of spots of rust on the Barrel. Some nicks and dings in the Stock too. When I look at it, I think of my Dad - and I imagine him as a young boy - enjoying his .22 rifle.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Some really neat replies to this thread, it doesnt matter how much the gun cost, to fit into the favorites list of fellow shooters.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,i have 2.
one is an Ithica single shot saddle model that has iron sights and shoots pretty darn well.it's the 1st gun i ever bought,back in the early 70's.saved up money from summer jobs and spent a complete $55 on it if i remember right.it matches my single shot Ithica 20 gauge that my father bought for me the year before.they'll be handed down!
the 2nd is a savage model 64 with a bushnell banner dusk to dawn 3x9x40 scope on top of it.i sighted it in at 50 yards using a rifle rest and it has held it's poi ever since.well made,good shooting rifle.i bought it basically out of necessity.i use to use my 870 12 w/ a full choke for squirrel but gave that shotgun to my nephew as a college graduation present so,i needed something new and the scope helps my aging eyes!!
thinking seriously about adding a henry golden boy to the collection.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a old Remington targetmaster... model 510 or 501? cant remember which, and I am to lazy to get up and check. When I was a kid, I could hit anything with this thing, open sights, single shot bolt action... it must have been due to being a kid and shooting thousands and thousands of shots through it, (grew up on a 100 acre farm, and dad bought me shells by the brick) anyways, took it squirrel hunting a couple of years ago.. and yep, couldnt hit the broadside of a barn with it..... funny thing is, I know the gun didnt change.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

My favorite 22 rifle I own is a Winchester 72A, It was my dads favorite squrrill gun. He allways took head shots and didn't miss many over the years. Still is a tac driver. Favorite 22 handgun is my Ruger Mark III compition with the bull barrel, think its 7". It's just a fun gun to shoot and very accurate. My girlfriend bought me a Henry LeverAction 22 thats right up ther with them.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Marlin Model 60. Tube feed semiautomatic .22!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Marlin 39A. Learned to shoot w/Dad's. Wife bought me one for Christmas when we were first married.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Weeded out an assortment of .22s, much to the liking of my nephews and kept only two. A Marlin Model 60 rifle and a Ruger Mark II Target pistol.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've posted this all over the internet hundreds of times but I never get tired of looking at it. (or shooting it)


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

m&p 15-22, it kicks brass!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Poohflinger said:


> Marlin Model 60. Tube feed semiautomatic .22!


+1 on that..I have the magazine feed version (795),and its a sweet shooter...I got it for my nephew last Christmas..It stays at my house...He is only 11 so I figured it best to stay in my posession.I dont think he knows how often I use it out while he is in school or somthin lol..


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

krm said:


> For rifles, it would be my Remington 552 BDL Speedmaster. I nearly sold it when I got laid off, but couldn't bring myself to do it, and I am glad I didn't.
> 
> For pistols, they're all gone but my H&R Sportsman 999 revolver. I had no problem parting with my Buckmark when I got laid off, but I just can't bring myself to part with this revolver.


I agree on the rem 552 best rifle I ever had .IVE had mine for 35 yrs . the worst I ever had was winchester mod 190 what a piece of crap and didnt like a marlin mod 60 either jammed to much got a winchester 67 that was my grandfathers that he got in 1937 and it shoots good also


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

rifle-gotta say the marlin mod 60, its been reliable and very accurate out to 100yds. for the $50 garage sale price, it was a great purchase. i couldnt ask for a better survival gun. eats whatever i put thru it, just make sure you clean it up good after each use. i have had a couple jams in cold weather with gold bullets, but i think thats common with all rimfire rifles using cheap ammo in sub zero climates

handgun- the walther p22 has been a great shooter. my girlfriend loves shooting that and has made her a great shot. never had any problems with this weapon. i would sure like to have the suppressor for it, but i just cant justify spending the $.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> CZ 452 American.


CZ 452 Silhouette has really been good,,


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ruger 10-22..............


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

cincinnati said:


> Marlin 39A. Learned to shoot w/Dad's. Wife bought me one for Christmas when we were first married.


I like mine so well I don't use it any more ,,I use it a couple times a year ,,Golden is the best open site gun I have,, never put a scope on it,,,a lot of fun to shoot,,,mine was bought in 1970 when $250 was a lot of money at least for me making $3.07 a hour,,,that job now pays $35.70 ,,what a difference a few years make,,,glad the price of guns did not increase like that


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

It use to be my 10/22 race rifle with all titanium parts, trigger job and a 4-12x50 scope. Yeah i know overkill but dang i aint missin oh yeah its number 360 out of 1500. 

Now my fav .22 is my GSG-5SD with a holo sight and 3 22 mags. Accurated out of the box and looks like a machine gun!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For just going out and having fun with I had a old Glenfield that I bought at Service Merchandise with my paper route money(or my Dad did anyway) paid like $70 for it with a ole cheapy 4X scope that I never used, you could buy a brick of 22 for under $10 back then and you were good to go.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> For just going out and having fun with I had a old Glenfield that I bought at Service Merchandise with my paper route money(or my Dad did anyway) paid like $70 for it with a ole cheapy 4X scope that I never used, you could buy a brick of 22 for under $10 back then and you were good to go.


Thats the good thing about the famous 22 caliber, doesnt cost a fortune to sight in and take your son out target practicing


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

When I was about 14 I wanted a lever action, but my father talked me into buying a Ruger 77 .22 rifle. It's a fabulous gun.

But, I'd still like a lever action someday. 

I got my cowboy fix several years later though, by buying a Ruger Single Six .22 revolver. That's my favorite .22 by far.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The rifle I use now is an older Browning auto carbine ....... accurate as a laser & reliable as sunrise, but it will never replace my first 22 that I got for Christmas 1973. Remington 581 bolt action with a 5 shot clip. It's been pretty much retired & is need of a little TLC, but that thing terrorized the squirrel, ground hog, & **** population around home for many years. 
First one I bought myself was a Remington Nylon 66 ; clip fed, brown nylon stock, weighing in at less than 4 lbs. Put a sling on that rifle & carried it on my trapline for 15 years without a problem. Great shooter if firing slow, but if you shot fast, it would rise on you.
Great subject that brings back lots of memories !!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Smith and Wesson MP15-22 You can not load the clips for this gun fast enough with a 12 YEAR OLD SHOOTING IT . 25 rounds per clip matter of seconds ,easy to clean and you can hang the kitchen sink off of this gun .


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Savage bolt with heavy barrel 3x9scope=1/2 group or less @ 50 yds
M&P 15-22
10-22
mark 3 
stevens single shot ( 1st gun my dad got me )


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

My favorite rifle, An Winchester 1890 pump, I have owened it for almost 50 years, Have not found another rifle that will out shoot it, I have killed over 500 squirrels with it, has a great crisp trigger pull and no creep, I like my lever actions But this is my favorite, Any body else have one of these,


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

plinkin rifle= marlin 60 that i've had 4 yrs 
hunting= savage markII bolt with a sweet22 scope,36gr cci hollow pts
plinking pistol=ruger markII open sights
hunting= ruger 22/45 with 4x32simmons scope
twister


----------

